# Ericson 32 or Islander 32 MkII or ?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m looking (listening?) for a voice of experience. In my search for a suitable boat I seem to keep coming back to these two. I''ve found lots of information on the Ericson but very little on the Islander.
Requirements:
Home base is San Diego.
Live aboard for a single guy. 
Short crewed or single handed.
Not into racing.
Budget of about $35k-$40k.
Upgradable for passage making in a couple of years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

Neither boat are really may idea of a good candidate as single-hander nor "Upgradable for passage making in a couple of years." Both boats started life as coastal cruisers and so are a little bit lightly built and really not engineered for serious passage making. It is not that a light weight boat can''t be a good offshore boat, but a light weight boat needs to be carefully engineered for offshore work and these boats aren''t (at least the Ericson 32''s that are likely to be in your price range.) 

Both boats use hull forms popularized in 1970''s era IOR boats (pinched ends, deep canoe body, and wide beam at deck level). This is a hull form that has been widely criticized in the aftermath of the Fastnet Disaster as being far less than ideal for offshore sailing. 

Both boats employ the typical IOR inspired sail plan as well. This rig employs a very small high aspect ratio mainsail and big genoas (especially with the typical winds in San Diego). This is not a very good rig for single-handed cruising. The proportionately large jibs are hard to tack short handed and cannot be reefed down to as small a size as would typically be needed in a real blow and still hold a proper shape, so you need to be able to make sail changes. It is next to imposible to make sail changes on a roller furler in high winds single handed. As someone who single hands a lot, I strongly suggest that you look for a boat that has a rig with a proportionately larger mainsail and proportionately smaller jib. 

Depending on the year Ericson 32 the quality of build on the Ericsons varied pretty widely from pretty poor to quite good. Supposedly the build quality went up after Pacific Seacraft started building the Ericsons but those boats will be closer to $50-55K. The Other issues with the Ericson is the lack of a seaberth in the main cabin and the small water and fuel tanks. 

Islanders never were all that well built although there was a definite improvement in quality by the early 1980''s. The Perry designed Islander 32 has a better distance cruising layout (but not as good a live aboard layout) and certainly better tankage than the Ericson. 

In this same category you might also try to find a Sabre 34, C&C 32 and 34, Pearson 10M, Mirage (Canadian not Florida Mirage)33, Sigma 33 (probably my favoriet on this list for what you want to do),Aloha 32 (probably the best on this list for offshore work)Dehler 9.8 (I have always liked this 32 footer), Ontario 32, Hinterhoeller Niagara 31, and Southern Cross 31 (Ryder).

Good luck
Jeff


----------



## islanderman (Jan 7, 2007)

*islander 32 owner comments*

I've owned an 1977 islander 32 for 5 years now and I'll say right here that they are a very well built boat with a keel stepped sealed mast and rigging sized for a 36 footer. I'm not sure lightly built is a adept description as the displacement to length ratio is 300. I sail on the Great Lakes and the storms we've weathered together makes me feel 100% confident in this finely constructed vessel. Shes a little slow in light air but well balanced and very stiff. When set up properly she tracks like a train. I'd be happy to address any specific questions if I can.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

islanderman said:


> I've owned an 1977 islander 32 for 5 years now and I'll say right here that they are a very well built boat with a keel stepped sealed mast and rigging sized for a 36 footer. I'm not sure lightly built is a adept description as the displacement to length ratio is 300. I sail on the Great Lakes and the storms we've weathered together makes me feel 100% confident in this finely constructed vessel. Shes a little slow in light air but well balanced and very stiff. When set up properly she tracks like a train. I'd be happy to address any specific questions if I can.


I was also wondering about Islanders - any additional info would be welcome. Is there a review online, may be - that summarizes all there is to know about them?


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Take a look at Morgan 32s and Bristol 32 as well ..


----------



## islanderman (Jan 7, 2007)

Go to the web site of sailing magazine. they have articles called the used boat notebook. excellent article on the islander 32 mark 2 by John Kretschmer.


----------



## islanderman (Jan 7, 2007)

what makes you such an authority on boats-- islanders in particular?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Greger...not sure about all the experts' advice on which boat is best for what purpose--need to ask those who who sail 'em and where've they gone in them! But here's a pretty good way of making comparisons, go to:

http://www.image-ination.com/sailcalc.html

and you'll be able to make side by side comparisions between boats for a variety of factors, such as hull speed, motion comfort, capsize ratio, sail area, etc. For instance I'd compare a Bristol 32 over the Aloha 32 or Islander 32 Mk II based on her higher comfort ratio and lower capsize ratio if I were interested in passage making. On the other hand, both boats have a higher hull speed and more sail area than the Bristol 32. If you want to work offshore, you might like to look at:

http://www.sailingusa.info/cal__avs.htm

This site calculates the Angle of Vanishing Stability--or how far over she can heel and still right herself....

Not everyone like comparison charts, especially if the boat they tout comes off second-best, but they are a great way to get a feel for the similarities and differences!

ah to be single and have a $35-40k budget for a boat!!!

bill


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

5 year old (almost 6) post alert!
pigslo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*32 Mkii*



Greger said:


> I''m looking (listening?) for a voice of experience. In my search for a suitable boat I seem to keep coming back to these two. I''ve found lots of information on the Ericson but very little on the Islander.
> Requirements:
> Home base is San Diego.
> Live aboard for a single guy.
> ...


My Mother in law is selling her Islander 32MKII and it is currently in San Diego. I can hook you up on a killer deal...


----------

